

The only revolutionary that didn't sell out? - sox
http://open.typepad.com/open/2008/04/the-only-revolu.html

======
mattjung
I miss Facebook in the article!

~~~
sox
Good catch. The most revolutionary award may actually go to Apple for the
Apple II... although they tried to sell out to Commodore before that!

------
sox
" _Think about that for a second. Every single one: Myspace, Skype, Last.fm,
del.icio.us, Right Media, the works. All sold out to behemoths who are
destroying, with Kafkaesque precision, every ounce of radical innovation
within them._ "

Seems rather topical for this site...

Although the referenced article seems to have its facts mixed: _"Google,
despite serious interest from Microsoft and Yahoo - what must have seemed like
lucrative interest at the time - didn't sell out."_

As I recall, Google _tried_ to sell to Yahoo early on but Yahoo wasn't
buying...

